# Potassium Content of Hoisin?



## advoca (May 3, 2009)

Please, can anyone tell me the potassim content of 1 tsp of Hoisin?

Thanks, in advance


----------



## kitchenelf (May 3, 2009)

To find out the nutritional value of most anything type into Google the ingredient you want and then _nutritional value_.  Most things should come up.

But, do you really mean the sodium content?  No potassium level is listed for hoisin that I can see.  However, the sodium content is 260 mg. per TBS and there are 3 tsp. to a tablespoon making it 86.67 mg. of sodium per tsp. of hoisin.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2009)

According to this site, there are 119mg of potassium in 100g (3.5 Oz.) of hoisin.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Andy - I only looked at one source and then got sidetracked!


----------



## advoca (May 3, 2009)

*Hoisin - Potassium*

Thank you all. This is what I wanted to know. (though I do not normally eat 100grams of hoisin !)

PS
Potassium is critical to my diet -- I suffer from CKD (Chronic Kidmey Disease)


----------

